# 83 633csi



## Mechanic6117 (Feb 21, 2017)

When I turn the temperature control on the dashboard to cool, I get a lot of smoke coming from the passenger side dashboard. I understand there is a short, I am wondering if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## milfbagger740i (Apr 6, 2017)

Refrigerant leak would be my only guess...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Oct 10, 2011)

There are two blower motors in this car -- one for heat and one for AC. I would suspect a fault in the AC blower motor circuitry. http://wedophones.com/Manuals/BMW/1983%20BMW%20633csi%20Electrical%20Troubleshooting%20Manual.pdf


----------

